# Farben sind anders im Internet



## kuklalena (16. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe folgendes Problem, und zwar, wenn ich die Bilder bearbeitet habe sind die Fabrenkontrast perfekt , wenn ich die ins Internet stelle , sehe die nicht mehr so Kontrastvoll aus bzw. kann man sagen verbalsster, woran kann es liegen?

Lg Jelena


----------



## kuklalena (16. Februar 2010)

PS:  Photoshop CS4


----------



## Zinken (16. Februar 2010)

Was meinst Du denn genau mit "ins Internet stellen"? In eine eigene Homepage einbauen oder bei
einem Bilderhoster bzw. einer Community hochladen?
Oft werden die Bilder bei solchen Community-Seiten beim Hochladen automatisch noch einmal
komprimiert und leiden dadurch je nach Ausgangsmaterial mehr oder weniger deutlich.
Falls Du sie in eine eigene Seite einbaust, ist "Für Web Speichern" der sicherste Weg.
Das was Du dort siehst, sollte eigentlich auch in jedem halbwegs aktuellen Browser so erscheinen.

Eine andere Fehlerquelle wäre, dass Du Deine Bilder vielleicht im CMYK-Modus bearbeitest und abspeicherst.
Möglicherweise auch mit mehr als 8 Bit Farbtiefe. Das kannst Du unter "Bild - Modus" kontrollieren. Dort sollte RGB-Farbe
und 8-Bit-Kanal angehakt sein. In der Titelzeile des Bildfensters wird Dir das nebenbei bemerkt auch angezeigt (RGB/8).


----------



## kuklalena (16. Februar 2010)

also zb. ins Facebook ,wenn ichs reinstelle ,sind meine Bilder nicht so Kontrastvoll

hab mal bei den Einstellungen (Farbeinstellungen) auf (Europa Web/Internet ) eingestellt , schlimm? so hats glaube ich geklappt , probiere es mal noch mal aus =)

Lg Jelena


----------



## kuklalena (16. Februar 2010)

hmm bei einem Foto hats geklappt bei den anderen klappts nicht


----------



## Sprint (17. Februar 2010)

Hi,

es könnte auch sein, daß du die Bilder mit deinem Monitorprofil oder eben "irgendwelchen" Profilen bearbeitest und hochlädst. Im Internet solltest du ausschließlich sRGB verwenden, da alle Browser damit sicher urecht kommen. Andere Farbprofile können nur wenige Browser, wie z.B. Safari, verarbeiten. Wenn du nun selbst einen Browser verwendest, der keine Profile benutzen kann, siehst du die Unterschiede eben auch auf deinem eigenen Rechner.
Über CMYK oder höhere Farbtiefen brauchst du dir keine Gedanken machen, da außer dem Safari wohl kein Browser CMYK überhaupt darstellen kann (warum auch? CMYK ist nur für den Druck) und auch mehr als 8 bit Farbtiefe sind wohl nicht möglich. 
Probier es mal, indem du konsequent vom öffnen des Bildes bis zum speichern für den Upload alles in sRGB machst. Damit *sollte* das Problem eigentlich behoben sein. Wenn nicht, beschreib uns doch mal die Arbeitsschritte und Umgebungen etwas genauer.


----------



## Zinken (17. Februar 2010)

CMYK und Farbtiefen hatte ich ja auch nur als mögliche Fehlerquelle erwähnt.
Aber wenn Du statt "Speichern unter" "Für Web & Geräte speichern" benutzt, wird ohnehin alles passend konvertiert.
Falls die Bilder dann immer noch nach dem Hochladen anders aussehen, wird wohl auch Facebook nochmal nachkomprimieren.
Die besten Ergebnisse bekommst Du, wenn Du Deine Bilder gleich auf die Anzeigegröße bringst und Dich mit der Dateigröße
etwas einschränkst. Ich weiß nicht, wie es speziell bei Facebook ist, aber irgendwo sind mit Sicherheit Maximalwerte angegeben.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (17. Februar 2010)

Viele der aktuellen Browser können entweder kein Farbmanagement oder haben das Farbmanagement standardmäßig deaktiviert. Wenn du innerhalb von Photoshop Bilder mit Farbmanagement bearbeitest und sie dann nachher in einem Browser ohne Farbmanagement siehst, dann wirst du zwangsläufig Farb- und Gamma-Unterschiede sehen.

Eine funktionierende Lösung für alle Welten (mit oder ohne Farbmanagement) ist schwierig zu finden und ich empfehle eigentlich immer, Bilder fürs Web komplett unmanaged zu erstellen, zu bearbeiten und fürs Web zu speichern. So hast du für die überwiegende Zahl der Besucher (und offensichtlich auch für dich selbst) eine einigermaßen korrekte Wiedergabe.

Gruß
Martin


----------

